# Advice for staff canteen catering



## MissD (Feb 20, 2021)

How many staff and hours of preparation are needed to feed 150 people twice a day (breakfast snacks at 8 am, and lunch buffet at 12.30 pm) for a whole month?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

It all depends on what the menu is and if the feeding is staggered over a period of time. If you're only serving a platted meal from a steam table or is it off the menu ??????? The amount of labor depends on how fast everything has to be accomplished.


----------

